
Show HN: Mobile consumable HackerNews cards - prats226
http://web.cubeit.io/web/index.html?id=7ee8b2b5-4aa9-49db-b054-b8cd1a9c28780
======
brudgers
Related: [http://cubeit.io/blog/2016/03/29/understanding-why-people-
sh...](http://cubeit.io/blog/2016/03/29/understanding-why-people-share-
screenshots-how-that-led-to-our-big-idea/)

~~~
prats226
Yeah one of our team members published that blog

------
prats226
Hey guys, I am working on a product that makes different links consumable on
mobile. Because hackernews is such a rich source of information, I am looking
at making a hackernews link consumable on mobile. My biggest issue is the
same, lot of information. Our current information on hackernews card shows
minimal information about hackernews link. Mainly title, number of upvotes,
number of comments and if its an article, then we fetch that article too. Its
not a hackernews mobile client but we are doing it for multiple sources like
producthunt, imgur etc so you can simple serach everything from this app and
share a consumable card. But it is becoming very challanging to do the same
for hackernews. I need honest feedback about if it is possible to do it for
hackernews at all and if yes, what can I change? I know its a UX problem but I
think would be better solved by users who regularly use hackernews

We got hunted on producthunt also so will get some feedback there too

~~~
pbroarsdheant1
how do product hunt cards look like. do u prefetch images and videos?

~~~
prats226
Taking into account low real estate on mobile device, we do try to make card
as consumable as possible. We do show videos and images from producthunt along
with card. Try adding links form different sources and you can checkout how
they look and post feedback here

------
pbroarsdheant1
really great consumable cards

~~~
prats226
Well hackernews card still lacks much information but looking for feedback on
how to make it better. There are other sources as well like producthunt,
imgur, vine, twitter

